# ياترى أيه نظرة الولد للبنت اللى بتصرح له بحبها ؟ (نقااااش يا شباب)



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*






أزيـــــــ:smil16:ـــــــــكم 

بصراحة أنا عندى سؤال للولاد بس والبنات لو تحب تشارك معانا تتفضل 

مانا عارفة مش هيسبونا فى حالنا هههههه ( أحم أحم منوووووووورين 30: )

الوقت اللى أحنا فيه حاليااااااا ده تتوقع منه اى حاجة 

حتى لو أن البنت أعترفت بحبها لشخص ما 

فسؤالى بقى...

ياترى أيه نظرة الولد للبنت دى ؟

ياترى شايفها مش محترمة !! متسرعة !!... إلخ

أو بيشوفها من كتر حبها فى شخصك مش بتقدر تكتم حبها أو.. أو.. أو..

حاجات كتييييييير 

احب أشوف رأيكم ؟*​


----------



## Kiril (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا من رأيي عادي
من كتر حبها فى شخصك مش بتقدر تكتم حبها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> انا من رأيي عادي
> من كتر حبها فى شخصك مش بتقدر تكتم حبها



*ميررررررررسى ياكيرو لرأيك..

أنا بصراحة متفقة معاك الرأى مليووووووووون المية 30:

​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> حتى لو أن البنت أعترفت بحبها لشخص ما


*طيب وايه المشكلة
ده شئ عادي هو حرااااااااااااااااااام
ولا ايه ياتيته​*


> ياترى أيه نظرة الولد للبنت دى ؟


*عااااااااااااادي حبيبة قلبي.....​*


> احب أشوف رأيكم ؟


*لألألألألألألألألألأ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه

تيتة ده فى بروفايلى وبروفايلك ياد أنت مش فى موضوع كده 

بس بقى بدل ما أتهوووووووووور خالى بالك بقى هههههه

طيب كويس تانى وووووووولد الاقى رأيه متفق معايا 

بصراحة أنا كنت حاسة ان رأيكم هيبقى غير كده خااالص 

ميررررررررسى يابيشو ​*


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

صراحة يا مرمر ممكن تصدقي أولا لاء بس في بعض الشباب يخافوا انو يصرحوا بحبهم
إما خجلا أو خوفا من الرفض لأنو فقير مثلا أو يشعر انها أفضل منو
أكيد الي بتعمل كده هي تكون متأكدة ان الشخص ده بيكن ليها مشاعر خاصة
وأنا شايف انها فكرة مش بطالة بس مش مع كل شب
مع الأسف لسه في شباب عقليات متخلفة
وفي بعض المجتعات هم الأغلبية
شكرا للموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> صراحة يا مرمر ممكن تصدقي أولا لاء بس في بعض الشباب يخافوا انو يصرحوا بحبهم
> إما خجلا أو خوفا من الرفض لأنو فقير مثلا أو يشعر انها أفضل منو
> أكيد الي بتعمل كده هي تكون متأكدة ان الشخص ده بيكن ليها مشاعر خاصة
> وأنا شايف انها فكرة مش بطالة بس مش مع كل شب
> ...



*ممممممممممم...

ميرسى جدا يا فؤاد لمشاركتك معانا بس أنا ليا تعليق..

الموضوع اللى أنت شايفه كفكرة ده صعب أوووى بالنسبة للبنت

لآن احنا أتفقنا أن البنت بتعمل كده مضطرة من كتر حبه الشخص ده 

ولو أنت شايف أنها فكرة هتخلص الشباب من مواقف محرجة كتير 

ده مش صح لان البنت ممكن تقع فى نفس المواقف دى زى الرفض مثلا 

تخيل ممكن يكون ايه شعورها !!! 

وطبعا أنا متفقة معاك ان الولد ممكن يخاقف فى انه يصرح بحبه بس

الطبيعى طبعااااااا أن الولد هو اللى يصرح مش البنت لان دى بنــــــــــت

وكمان المجتمع اللى أحنا فيه أعتقد أنه بنظر للبنت اللى زى دى نظرة مش حلوووة 

علشان كده فعلا أنا أستغربت من رأى كيرو وبيشوى 30: *​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*فى البداية عاوزين نعرف الهواجس السلبية اللى يمكن ان تظهر فى عقل الشاب عند مصارحة البنت بحبها له :
- لان ممكن عملت علاقة سابقة وعاوزة توهمه بحبها ليتزوجها 
- ممكن البنت تريد الزواج منه لهدف مادى فبتوهمه بحبها
- ممكن تكون البنت عاوزة تجوز وخلاص فمصدقت لقت شاب مناسب فبتقوله بحبك ولكن فى الحقيقة هى لا تحبه ولكنها تريد الزواج فقط 

اللى فات دى بعض الهواجس اللى ممكن يشعر بيها الشاب 
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
ياترى أيه نظرة الولد للبنت دى ؟*
فى هذة النوعية من الاسئلة لا يصلح فيها الاجابة المطلقة لان هناك اكثر من عنصر يؤثر فى تحديد الاجابة
مثلا
عنصر السرعة (عنصر ضعيف) :
اذا كانت بنت لسة عارفها من فترة ليست كبيرة وقالت كلمة بحبك مش هصدقها وهشك انها قالت الكلمة دى كتيير لغيري بالتالى هتنزل فى نظرى وهينطبق احدى الهواجس السابق ذكرها

عنصر شخصية المرأة (عنصر قوى) :
من خلال معرفتى بها اذا كانت امرأة محترمة وتقدر قيمة الكلمة هنا يمكن تصديق وتقبل مصارحتها بالحب 
واذا كانت انسانة من النوع لا تعرف قيمة الكلمة عند مصارحتها بحبها له يظهر احدى الهواجس السابق ذكرها 

عنصر السبب (عنصر قوى) :
يجب ان يكون لدى الرجل المميزات الكافية التى يمكن ان تجعل المرأة تعجب بك وتحبك لدرجة مصارحتها له بذلك
يعنى لو شخص دمه ثقييل واسلوبه غير مقبول وغير محبوب (حتى هنا لا يوجد سبب لتحبه)
 ومن طبقة غنية وهى من طبقة فقيرة او متوسطة ( فى هذة الحالة مصارحة البنت بحبها له يمكن ان تأتى بنتيجة سلبية )

-------------------​ وهذا مجرد رأى شخصى يحتمل الخطأ والصواب 
بالنسبة لى رد فعلى تجاه مصارحة البنت بحبها سيكون حسب تحليلى لشخصيتها 

وشكرا لكى مارمر مارو على الموضوع الجميل (زى صحبته)


----------



## sony_33 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سلام
دة اجمل شئ ان الواحد يسمع الكلمة دى من حبيتة
 دى اجمل كلمة وعادى قوى ومش معيبة ولا حاجة وبتذاد محبة لدى الولد بهذة الكلمة
انا حلو قوى لغاية كدة صح ولا لا
  ولاكن
هل الولد حاسس بالكلمة دى ولا لا
فى بنات من اول يوم خطوبة تفضل ماسكة الكلمة دى 
بحبك بحبك بحبك
 وفاجاة كل شئ بينتهى
فهى كلمة جميلة لو الولد حاسس بيها فقط ام غير كدة فهى مثل الروتي ليس الا
شكرا يا مرمر على الموضوع وانا بحب مواضيع المناقشة دى قوى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*Another Tool*

فية ملحوظة صغيرة اريد اضافتها 
فية اداة لا تثير الشكوك او الهواجس لدى الشاب وتحفظ للبنت صورتها  
وهى نظرتها وطريقة معاملتها له فهى تعبر بشكل واضح عن حبها له واى رجل يستطيع بسهولة معرفة ذلك
وهى اداة ممتازة خاصة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo


اووووووووووه  انا معاك ونصف وتلات  تربع

عارفة ليه

لاننا منحارب عندنا للمساوات

عارفة مساوات ايه

عايزين  حد يحصل حقوق الراجل

ما بقالوش حقوق عندنا

انتو متأخرين اووووى

ههههههههههههههههه
بهزر 

انما بكل اقطار العالم المراءة انسان زيها زي الراجل

هي روح وليها حق التعبير زيي زيها ما عدا الدول العربية المتحجرة 

واحنا خرجنا منهم

انما انا معاك بالنسبة للطقم الذي يتمسك بعادات وتقاليد

سنها الاتراك لما كانوا حاكمين المنطقة

شكرااااا ليك اختي على الموضوع الرائع

لك أيتها الأنيقة كل التقدير

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*سؤال وموضوع حلو يا مرمر
احب اقول رائى ان ممكن البنت تقول للشاب انها بتحبه بس مش كل الشباب لان لسه التفكير فى المجتمع هنا قديم عند بعض الشباب
متابعه معاكى ياعسل*​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ممممممممممم...
> 
> ميرسى جدا يا فؤاد لمشاركتك معانا بس أنا ليا تعليق..
> 
> ...




انتبهي أنا ما عممتش الكلام خالص
الوضع الطبيعي ان الشب هو الي يبدأ ويصارح
بس اللي قصدتو أحيانا في بعض الشباب بيخافوا ياخدوا الخطوة الأولى
وأكيد هي حالة نادرة أنا ماقصدت التعميم
وأنا كتبت إذا انتبهتي ان البنت لازم تكون متأكدة إن الشب يكن ليها مشاعر
يعني حاسة إنو رايد بس خايف لأسباب معينة أنا اقتصرتها بس على هاي الحالة 
وأنا شخصيا أفضل الشب هو اللي يبدأ لأن البنت عادة تكون أكثر حساسية للرفض​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*Klemo Comment*



كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> 
> اووووووووووه  انا معاك ونصف وتلات  تربع
> ...


انا متفق معك اخى العزيز كليمو ان المرأة فى العالم الغربى ليس عليها لوم فى التعبير عن حبها 
وفى العالم العربى تواجه النقد 
وذلك ليس بسبب تحجر عقول الشباب او المجتمع فقط بل ايضا بسبب سلوك المرأة فى المجتمع العربى 
- نلاحظ ان المرأة (والرجل) فى المجتمع الغربى صادقة فى معاملتها وعلاقتها
 - المرأة(والرجل) العربية اقل صدقا واقل احتراما للعلاقات الانسانية 

- اذن طبيعة شخصية المرأة(والرجل) مختلفة بين مجتمعنا والمجتمع الغربى 
- ومن الصعب تطبيق المعاير الاجتماعية للمجتمع الغربى على مجتمعنا الشرقى

- لذلك علي البنت ان تكون اكثر حذر فى سلوكها وكلمتها وان تكون اكثر مرونة فى التكيف مع عادات وتقاليد وثقافة مجتمعنا العربى حتى لا تواجه باللوم او النقد


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا الف هلا يا مرمورتنا الجميلة *
*موضوعك اليوم اكتير جميل *
*وكنت حابب اشارك برأى *
*انا احب اكتير البنت اللى تصارح بحبها *
*مافيش اى مشكال فى هيك *
*وان يكن فى بعض البلاد العربية وبلذات تقريبا مصر البنت من خجلها تخاف تصارح حبيبها بها الكلام وتشك الف مرة انها ممكن تسقط من نظرة وانها انها انها.....*
*بس هاد شيء غير صحيح بلمرة *
*النت ليها حق التعبير عن مشاعرها*
*وطبعا مش لأى حد*
*مدام فى ثقة وحب *
*وهى اكيد مش هتنطق بأى كلمة غير لما تكون عارفة وفاهمة ها الشخص اللى معها*
*وبلنسبة للشاب اكيد بيتقبل ها الكلام بأبتسامة واسعة حانية يحكى فيها حب*
*يعبرلها ان ثقتها فية بتعززها اكتر بنظرة وبيذود الحب فية *
*واخيرااااا بعد كل ها الرغى*
*انا اوافق جدا على البنت اللى تصارح حبيبها بحبها*
*بلذات لما بيكون بيحبها*
*اكيد صدقينى هيحبك ها الكلمة منها *
*شكرا ليكى يا مرمر على موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو فى بنات بتكون جريئه شويه وبتشجع الولد*
*لان بيكون باين ان الولد بيبحها من تصرفاته من كلامه من اسلوبه*
*بس جايز محرج*
*لانه ليه ظروف تمنعه مثلا من المبادرة بالكلام*

*لكن انا شخصيا*
*مفضلش ان البنت هى اللى تبتدى بالكلام*
*ويفضل طبعا ان الولد هو اللى يتكلم *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *فى البداية عاوزين نعرف الهواجس السلبية اللى يمكن ان تظهر فى عقل الشاب عند مصارحة البنت بحبها له :
> - لان ممكن عملت علاقة سابقة وعاوزة توهمه بحبها ليتزوجها
> - ممكن البنت تريد الزواج منه لهدف مادى فبتوهمه بحبها
> - ممكن تكون البنت عاوزة تجوز وخلاص فمصدقت لقت شاب مناسب فبتقوله بحبك ولكن فى الحقيقة هى لا تحبه ولكنها تريد الزواج فقط
> ...



*يااااااااااالهوى يا أكستريم:11azy:

لالا تفكيرك راح بعييييد أوى جدا خاااااااالص ههههه

أنا فى طرحى للسؤال قصدى تكون البنت بتحب الواد بجد مش زى مانتا بتقول كده 

وبعدين البنات لو بتبقى عايزة تتجوز وخلاص عمرها ماهتروح لولد وتقول بحبك 

دول بيبقوا ليهم نظام أخر هههههه

حلوووو رأيك يا أكستريم بس حاسة انك متحاااااااااامل جدا على البنت اللى بتعمل كده 

احساسى بكده من كلامك :t9:

وحكاية عنصر الضعف دى مش مريحانى الصراحة 

هو صحيح ضعف من البنت أنها تحب الولد لدرجة أنها مش تقدر تخبى حبها عنه ؟

لالا أنا مش معاك عمر ماده كان ضعف بل بالعكس ممكن تكون قووووة حبها 

طيب يا أكستريم لو جت بنت وقالت لك أنا بحبك وأنت تعرفها من فترة كويسة يعنى 

هتحط قدامك ساعتها كل الهواااااااجس اللى فوق دى !!! 

نهار أسووووووود ده انت لو حطيت الهواجس دى يبقى عمرك ماهتفكر تحب واحدة ههه

عموماااااااا يا أكستريم ميرسى جدا لرأيك ولذوقك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> يا سلام
> دة اجمل شئ ان الواحد يسمع الكلمة دى من حبيتة
> دى اجمل كلمة وعادى قوى ومش معيبة ولا حاجة وبتذاد محبة لدى الولد بهذة الكلمة
> انا حلو قوى لغاية كدة صح ولا لا
> ...



*عاجبنى كلامك يا سوووونى ربنا يديك ياسيدى وتسمعها 

لا ياسونى فى حاجة..

الكلمة دى لو أتقالت فى فترة الخطوبة من البنت بتبقى عادى جدا 

لكـــــــــن لما بنت تقولها لولد ولسه مفيش خطوبة بتبقى صعبة شوية عليها 

وبالتالى أعتقد أنها لو قالتها مرة مش هتكررها تانى أصلا 

ميرسى لمشاركتك معانا يا سونى خلاص أبسط ياسيدى كل يوم ليك عندى 

3 واجبات مناقشة وخاليها قبل الاكل 30: هههههه

نورتنى يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: Another Tool*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> فية ملحوظة صغيرة اريد اضافتها
> فية اداة لا تثير الشكوك او الهواجس لدى الشاب وتحفظ للبنت صورتها
> وهى نظرتها وطريقة معاملتها له فهى تعبر بشكل واضح عن حبها له واى رجل يستطيع بسهولة معرفة ذلك
> وهى اداة ممتازة خاصة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى



*أيوووووووووة كده يا أكستريم 

عارف بجد الكلمتين دول رجعوا الروح للواحد بعد المشاركة اللى فاتت هههه

بعيد عنك الهواجس اللى انت ذكرتها دى جااااااااابت لى أكتئاب 

وبعدين فى حاجة بقى البنت اللى بتحب بجد أكيد الولد هيحس بيها عن البنت 

اللى بتقول كلمة وخلاص ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كل الاخوة الشباب الي سبقوني انا متفق معهم بالراي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> 
> اووووووووووه  انا معاك ونصف وتلات  تربع
> ...



*ههههههههههه ماشى يا كليم 

مش جديد علينا أننا نتأخر أنت عارفنا متواضعين بقى :t30: ههههه

مممممم..

أنا فاهمة يا كليم أن المرأة زى الرجل 

بس فى حاجات بتبقى صعب على المرأة أنها تبدأ بيها 

زى كده احساسها بحبها دى حاجة أعتقد أنها مرفوضة فى مجتمعنا 

وأعتقد كمان أنها مرفوضة من البنات أصلا ( حتى لو ده على مصلحتا للأسف :11azy: )

بس فعلا ممكن يكون معك حق أن ده فى النهاية نتيجة مجتمعناااااااا اللى خرجنا منه 

ميرسى جدااااا لمشاركتك يا كليمو وثانكس يافندم لذوقك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *سؤال وموضوع حلو يا مرمر
> احب اقول رائى ان ممكن البنت تقول للشاب انها بتحبه بس مش كل الشباب لان لسه التفكير فى المجتمع هنا قديم عند بعض الشباب
> متابعه معاكى ياعسل*​



*ميررررررررررسى يا كوكى...

يعنى أنتى شايفة المشكلة دلوقتى فى الشباب 

أنتى كده هتقلبى لنا الموضوع تماما يا كوكى ياختى :11azy: ههههه

مشكلة ايه بس أنا بقول لو شاب أنتى بتحبيه هتقدر تقوليلى كده ؟

ماليش دعوة بقى بصفات الشاب ده لان ده أولا وأخيرا أختيارك أنتى 

فهمتو ولا ؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: Klemo Comment*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> انا متفق معك اخى العزيز كليمو ان المرأة فى العالم الغربى ليس عليها لوم فى التعبير عن حبها
> وفى العالم العربى تواجه النقد
> وذلك ليس بسبب تحجر عقول الشباب او المجتمع فقط بل ايضا بسبب سلوك المرأة فى المجتمع العربى
> - نلاحظ ان المرأة (والرجل) فى المجتمع الغربى صادقة فى معاملتها وعلاقتها
> ...





اخي العزيز Extreem

بدل ما نحنا ناخد منهم الرجعية 

نحن نعلمهم التقدم طبعا" مع المحافظة

على تعاليم الكنيسة

والذي تتكلم عنه صاحبة الموضوع

شيء بسيط ولا دخل له بالعادات

ما معنى انني افعل ما يحلو لي وهي لا

الرب يسوع ساوى المراءة بالرجل

لا بل التى بشرة بقيامته امراءة

لقد واجه السيد المسيح هذه المشكلة، فقد كان الرجال في عصره ينادون بإخفاء المرأة اليهودية وعدم مواجهتها للرجال في الأماكن العامة لحماية الرجل. وقد رفض السيد المسيح هذا الأسلوب ودعا النسوة في المجتمع للعمل وللخدمة. فالطهارة التي تنتج عن عدم وجود التجربة ليست بطهارة، كما أنه ليس من العدالة حرمان "الأنثى" من الحياة لصالح الرجل. إن احتكاك الرجل والمرأة في المجتمع يحول النظرة المتبادلة من نظرة باحثة عن المتعة الجنسية، إلى نظرة إنسانية كريمة بناءة، لذلك كان أسلوب المسيحية من بدئها أن يكون مجتمع الكنيسة الأولى مجتمعا مختلطا.

نصيحة الكنيسة:
كل شخص يمارس حريته من خلال إيمانه، وهذا فقط ما يحفظنا من الزلل.


 


​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يااااااااااالهوى يا أكستريم:11azy:
> 
> لالا تفكيرك راح بعييييد أوى جدا خاااااااالص ههههه
> *لا صدقينى مبعدتش حاولى تعيدي قراءة المشاركة مرة تانية
> ...



هعيد توضيح المشاركة 

- لاحظى انى ذكرت الهواجس السلبية يعنى الافكار السلبية اللى ممكن تيجي على بال الشاب الشرقى 

- العناصر الثلاثة المذكورة هى العوامل المؤثرة على تحديد رد فعل الشاب الشرقى 
- وكلمة عنصر قوى او عنصر ضعيف بين القوسين تحدد مدى قوة تأثير العنصر دا او مدى تأثير العامل دا 

- علشان اوضحلك اكتر 
لو جات بنت وصارحتنى بحبها مقدرش اقول رد فعل هيكون ايجابى او سلبى لان فية مؤثرات وفية عوامل هتأثر على رأيي (الثلاث عناصر السابق ذكرها)

- ناخد مثال توضيحي
نفرض ان رد فعلى سلبى تجاة بنت صارحتنى بحبها (رأى عام سطحى)
حصل دا وبنت صارحتنى بحبها ولكن البنت دى اعرفها من فترة واعرف انها صريحة ومحترمة جدا هنا رد فعلى هيكون مختلف عن رأى العام السطحى هنا رد فعلى هيكون ايجابى بسبب تأثير عنصر (نوع  شخصية المرأة )
وهكذا مع العنصرين الباقيين

وضحت الفكرة  ؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> انتبهي أنا ما عممتش الكلام خالص
> الوضع الطبيعي ان الشب هو الي يبدأ ويصارح
> بس اللي قصدتو أحيانا في بعض الشباب بيخافوا ياخدوا الخطوة الأولى
> وأكيد هي حالة نادرة أنا ماقصدت التعميم
> ...



*ميرسى لتوضيحك يا فؤاد أنا فعلا فهمت مشاركتك الأولى غير كده 

وفعلا معاك حق لازم البنت تتأكد قبل ما تقول حاجة زى كده 

ثااااانكس لتوضيحك يافندم*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماشى يا كليم
> 
> مش جديد علينا أننا نتأخر أنت عارفنا متواضعين بقى :t30: ههههه
> 
> ...




اختي العزيزة

الرب يسوع من الفين سنة اعطاكم حقوكم فكيف تتخلوا  بسهولة 


لقد واجه السيد المسيح هذه المشكلة، فقد كان الرجال في عصره ينادون بإخفاء المرأة اليهودية وعدم مواجهتها للرجال في الأماكن العامة لحماية الرجل. وقد رفض السيد المسيح هذا الأسلوب ودعا النسوة في المجتمع للعمل وللخدمة. فالطهارة التي تنتج عن عدم وجود التجربة ليست بطهارة، كما أنه ليس من العدالة حرمان "الأنثى" من الحياة لصالح الرجل. إن احتكاك الرجل والمرأة في المجتمع يحول النظرة المتبادلة من نظرة باحثة عن المتعة الجنسية، إلى نظرة إنسانية كريمة بناءة، لذلك كان أسلوب المسيحية من بدئها أن يكون مجتمع الكنيسة الأولى مجتمعا مختلطا.

نصيحة الكنيسة:
كل شخص يمارس حريته من خلال إيمانه، وهذا فقط ما يحفظنا من الزلل.











http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69822


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *يا الف هلا يا مرمورتنا الجميلة *
> *موضوعك اليوم اكتير جميل *
> *وكنت حابب اشارك برأى *
> *انا احب اكتير البنت اللى تصارح بحبها *
> ...



*أهلا أهلا دكتور جوجو منورانااااااا يافندم وحمدلله على السلامة 

وأنا أقول أيه النور اللى ظهر فاجئة فى الموضوع ده 30: ههههه

يسلااااااااااااام على الكلام الجامد ده ياجوجو 

حقيقى بجد مش ليا أى تعليق أعلقه على كلامك 

كلام أعطى أمل للبنات  من جديد يا جوجو هيص ياعم 

ميررررسى جدا ياجوجو للمشاركة الجاااااااامدة دى وفعلا الموضوع نور بالمشاركة الجميلة دى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هو فى بنات بتكون جريئه شويه وبتشجع الولد*
> *لان بيكون باين ان الولد بيبحها من تصرفاته من كلامه من اسلوبه*
> *بس جايز محرج*
> *لانه ليه ظروف تمنعه مثلا من المبادرة بالكلام*
> ...



*ممممممم...

تانى بنت فى الموضوع ورأيها أن البنت متتكلمش :t9:

أوك يا تويتى لو أتفقت معاكى وجت البنت دى من كتر حبها للشخص ده 

وأبتدت هى !!

أيه رأيك هى بكده تكون صح ولا ؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> كل الاخوة الشباب الي سبقوني انا متفق معهم بالراي​



*ميررررررررررسى يافندم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> هعيد توضيح المشاركة
> 
> - لاحظى انى ذكرت الهواجس السلبية يعنى الافكار السلبية اللى ممكن تيجي على بال الشاب الشرقى
> 
> ...





> *البنت بتحب الشاب بجد طيب والشاب يتأكد منين ان البنت بتحبه ولا بتضحك علية*​



*لا بقى يا أكستريم...

على فكرة أحنا كده هنطلع من الموضوع ده بضحايا أنشاء الله ههههه

هو الأيام دى البنت هى اللى بتضحك على الولد :smil8: ازااااااى يعنى !!

وبعدين أنا سبق وقلت لك أن البنت صادقة المشاعر بيبان عليها 

من واحدة بتتسلى :11azy:

أوووووووووك الفكرة وضحت ده ياشيخ الله يكون فى عونها 

ده أنا تعبت لها من دلوقتى ههههههه 

ثااااااااانكس لتوضيحك يافندم*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اختي العزيزة
> 
> الرب يسوع من الفين سنة اعطاكم حقوكم فكيف تتخلوا  بسهولة
> 
> ...






*ميررررسى أوى ياكليم للأضافة الممتعة دى 

بس سامحنى منظر البنت هيبقى مش حلوووو فى مجتمعنا لو عملت كده 

ولو شفت المشاركات اللى فاتت هتشوف رأى البنتين اللى دخلوا الموضوع وقالوا رأيهم 

ولو البنت عملت كده وسألوها ليه عملتى كده وقالت المسيح علمنا كده 

هيبقى رد فعل ساااااامع هذه الجملة مش كويس !!!

وعلى فكرة السؤال ده أتسأل للأنبا موسى فى برنامج شباب على الهوا 

وكانت أجابته لالالالالا البنت متصرحش بحبها المفروض الولد 

وقال ساعتها ايه من نشيد الانشاد بصراحة مش متذكراها بس الاية فعلا بتثبت كلامه 

ومفيش أكتر من الأنبا موسى لينفذ تعاليم السيد

أتمنى ان الفكرة تكون وصلت *​


----------



## Aksios (24 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مليش فى المواضيع دى يا جماعه
بس اللى احب اقوله انى افضل الولد هو اللى يقول


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميررررسى أوى ياكليم للأضافة الممتعة دى
> 
> بس سامحنى منظر البنت هيبقى مش حلوووو فى مجتمعنا لو عملت كده
> 
> ...





معك اختي انا معك

ارجو ان لا يساء فهمي

لا اقول ان كل بنت عجبها شب تصارحه

انما لو الظروف  اجبرت البنت وكان انسانا" لا يعوض ودي الحالة واحد على 1000

ممكن توحيله باي   طريقة انا لا اقول بان تسمع درسها امامه ... ان احبك الى آخره...


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لا بقى يا أكستريم...*
> 
> * على فكرة أحنا كده هنطلع من الموضوع ده بضحايا أنشاء الله ههههه*
> ربنا يستر
> ...


مش مختلفين يا مرمر 

​


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أهلا أهلا دكتور جوجو منورانااااااا يافندم وحمدلله على السلامة *​
> 
> *وأنا أقول أيه النور اللى ظهر فاجئة فى الموضوع ده 30: ههههه*​
> *يسلااااااااااااام على الكلام الجامد ده ياجوجو *​
> ...


*النور نوركم يا مرمر بمواضيعكم النيرة *
*انا مجرد عابر سبيل *
**
*شكرا ليكى على كلامك اللى فى منتهى الذوق*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> انا مليش فى المواضيع دى يا جماعه
> بس اللى احب اقوله انى افضل الولد هو اللى يقول



*ههههههه ياااااااااااااااااراجل :11azy:

طيب عينى فى عينك كده 

عمومااااااا ميرسى ياد لرأيك ياللى مالكش فى المواضيع دى أنت :gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> معك اختي انا معك
> 
> ارجو ان لا يساء فهمي
> 
> ...



*ميررررررسى يا كليمو لتوضيحك 

شكرا يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> مش مختلفين يا مرمر
> 
> ​



*طيب الحمدلله 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *النور نوركم يا مرمر بمواضيعكم النيرة *
> *انا مجرد عابر سبيل *
> **
> *شكرا ليكى على كلامك اللى فى منتهى الذوق*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*لالا يا جوجو الواحد ميقدرش على الكلام الجامد ده 

مشاركتين فى موضوع واحد كمان 30: ههههه

أيه عابر سبيل دى بقى لا احنا معندناش كده :11azy:

ده أنت نورتناااااا ياجوجو باشا 

ده كفاية غيابك عننا المدة اللى فاتت دى كلها وراجع تقولى عابر سبيل 

لا انا عايزة اشوفك منتشر فى المنتدى كله تعوض الغياب يافندم :t30:*​


----------



## Aksios (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههه ياااااااااااااااااراجل :11azy:*​
> 
> *طيب عينى فى عينك كده *​
> 
> *عمومااااااا ميرسى ياد لرأيك ياللى مالكش فى المواضيع دى أنت :gy0000:*​


:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لالا يا جوجو الواحد ميقدرش على الكلام الجامد ده *​
> 
> *مشاركتين فى موضوع واحد كمان 30: ههههه*​
> *أيه عابر سبيل دى بقى لا احنا معندناش كده :11azy:*​
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*عدى يا مرمر دى تاااااااالت مشاركة*
*وحاضر هنتشر مثل ما بدك*
*بس خايف انتشر فى مكان بيكون فية مضاد  حيوى*
*اقصد مضاد حشرى*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 ديسمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:



:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *عدى يا مرمر دى تاااااااالت مشاركة*
> *وحاضر هنتشر مثل ما بدك*
> *بس خايف انتشر فى مكان بيكون فية مضاد  حيوى*
> ...



*ههههههههه

ماشى ياجوجو وأنا هستنى الرابعة والخامسة كمان 30: 

لا أنتشر براااااحتك ومش يهمك أحنا مأمنين المكام كويس :smil16:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يامرمر انا مش هقولهالوا على طول 

هحاول ابينهالوه من معاملتى وطريقتى فى الكلام

من لهفيتى عليه وخوفى عليه 

لو مش فهم وطلع غبى وسالنى انتى بتعملى كل ده ليه 


هقولة علشان بحبك ياغبى 

اقولهالوه يا ختى بدل ما وحدة تانى تيجى تلطشة واقعد اغنى ظلموة ​*


----------



## Aksios (26 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يامرمر انا مش هقولهالوا على طول ​*
> 
> 
> _*هحاول ابينهالوه من معاملتى وطريقتى فى الكلام*_​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t11::t11:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يامرمر انا مش هقولهالوا على طول
> 
> هحاول ابينهالوه من معاملتى وطريقتى فى الكلام
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه

أنتى الوووووووووووحيدة من البنات اللى فتحتى نفسى يابت ياجيجى 30:

يعنى لو هو غبى هتقوليلها له وتخلصى 

أحيييييييييكى على صراحتك يا جونا بس على فكرة مش مش أغبية للدرجة 

ده بيبقى نوع من التقل !! الخوووف !! الله واعلم بقى منظلمهومش 

بس مفييييييش حد غبى الايام دى يا اوختى وخصوصااا

فى الغراميات دى :11azy: هههههه *​


----------

